# Nichia NSPWR70CSS-K1



## ellerbro (Aug 24, 2009)

Anyone gotten ahold of a NSPWR70CSS-K1? The efficiency is really amazing. Looks like typically 130 l/W. They seem perfect for the small reading lamps I make. I wonder if they have any unpleasant tints that would make them a poor choice for reading lamps.


----------



## JohnR66 (Aug 25, 2009)

Did you by chance mean the LED below (one "S" in the part number).
Flux LEDs usually have a very wide flood of light. I don't have experience with this LED (yet), but Nichia is a quality manufacturer, so I doubt you would go wrong. Although it has not drawn the attention like the new Cree XP-G power LED, this LED is pretty amazing in its own right.


Introducing our new White LED "RAIJIN"






Nichia has started commercial shipment of white LED (Product Type: NSPWR70CS-K1) with 150lm/W luminous efficiency. We achieved it by improvement of the package and LED chip structure, introduced by Nichia in end of 2006 enabled White LEDs to be developed as the highest efficacy light source.
- Features -
*Luminous Flux [email protected],[email protected]
*Life time 15,[email protected], 40,[email protected],fv≥0%
*Pb-free Soldering Application
*Easy to Assemble
*RoHS compliant
*Applications:Channel Letter,Signboards,etc
>>Product


----------



## ellerbro (Aug 25, 2009)

I guess that's it. Hmm, when you open the datasheet the part number has "SS" at the end.

Your link shows it as being "under development", but here shows it as being standard product. I saw it for sale at Lumitronix so I guess it's in production. Too bad their shipping to the US is ridiculously expensive.


----------



## regulator (Aug 25, 2009)

This looks very interesting for a small aaa size light. Is the specs correct in that it has efficiency of 160L/watt? I know it cannot be driven with that much power but should give great efficiency at lower more general output levels.


----------



## JohnR66 (Aug 26, 2009)

That announcement has been on their site for a while, so I guess it is available now.


----------



## Jumi (Aug 27, 2009)

I bought one from here: http://www.led-tech.de/en/Light-Emi...er-Flux-LED--1-Chip-Technic--LT-1533_1_7.html
few weeks ago to try it out.
It is quite bright but since it's 6500 Kelvin it's too cold for my liking.
And it is flood, I did test it with some optics and reflectors and results where not so good. There was allways blue area in some corner, seems like the die is not in the center. But this does not effect flood beam.

I hope they make neutral versions soon.

Juha


----------



## ledstein (Sep 3, 2009)

They guys at Lumitronix seem to have also a strip with it but thier stock is very low now . I only got one for testing, the light is damn bright but product eff. is not 150lm/w. Still is the brightest strip have have seen....


----------



## ellerbro (Sep 16, 2009)

I recently got a few of these too. Their efficiency is really amazing. The overall color is good, but there is a faint blue spot in the center. I'm still trying to decide whether the much higher efficiency is worth putting up with the off-color. I have some of Nichia's other superflux LEDs (NSPWR70BSS) that are more like 70 L/W and they have no off-color at all. I may stick with those until they improve the color of these K1s.


----------

